# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  who is the strongest member of this forum??????

## KBC89

hey guys, i was just wondering who you think the strongest member of this forum is - pound for pound or just overall brute strength

----------


## Squatman51

My strongest was at 17 probably i was 240lbs and got bench-315 squat-605 hang clean-300 deadlift -585

now im 18 and 205lbs a little weaker but no much and alot less bf

----------


## Power76

RJstrong has been putting up some sick numbers. I don't know what some of the other bro's are lifting. He's got me beat though.

----------


## KBC89

wat r ur numbers power76?

----------


## Power76

Squat- 705, Bench- 452 in a meet, 500 in the gym, deadlift- 601 @ SHW. These lifts would not be to bad if I was a 181 or 198 but unfortunately I'm a big fat a$$  :Hungry:

----------


## RJstrong

"Squat- 705, Bench- 452 in a meet, 500 in the gym, deadlift- 601 @ SHW. These lifts would not be to bad if I was a 181 or 198 but unfortunately I'm a big fat a$$"

Good lifts... no matter how you look at it! but I understand your feelings... when it comes to the quest for power: satisfaction is not an option!

----------


## KBC89

fat ass or not thats pretty huge bro

----------


## TxBeef

175 lbs (compete in the 181's now) bench = 355 deadlift = 501

I will max out in the squat in a few more weeks.

----------


## Power76

Thanx guys. I tend to be a little hard on myself. I am currently working on getting down to the 275's. I'm around 320 right now so I have a ways to go. I hope to hit a 777 squat, a 551 bench and a 672 deadlift for a 2000 total by the end of the year or early next year in the 275 class.

----------


## RJstrong

> Thanx guys. I tend to be a little hard on myself. I am currently working on getting down to the 275's. I'm around 320 right now so I have a ways to go. I hope to hit a 777 squat, a 551 bench and a 672 deadlift for a 2000 total by the end of the year or early next year in the 275 class.


2000 total just has a nice ring to it, doesn't it! Good luck bro, you can get it!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## diezell

im weighing about 195-200 pounds benching 340 comp, squating 615, and deadlifting 505, just starting a cycle so im hoping that will go up dramatically. id kill to bench 551 pounds, never even seen anything close to that done

----------


## BROOKYLNLIFE

im 22 weight 210 and bench about 315-330 maxed out on 365 like a year ago... but i have a friend who benched 550lb and can do a set of 7 for 435 on incline. hes 6 foot 6 and between 285-315 depending on teh season... hes the strongest person ever. lol

----------


## power65

I know I'm not the strongest lifter here, but here are my numbers. 
Bodywt: 219
Bench (Single Ply Poly Shirt) 505
Squat: (Basic Squat Suit) 705
Deadlift: (Singlet) 655

100% drug free for 8 yrs. now. I use Creatine off and on, but that's about it. Not knocking anyone who chooses to use "Roids/Gear", but just not for me. I think my squats and deadlift could be better. I've just had a few injuries the last few years with my lower back that really screws-up my training a few times every year. Old football injuries from college. If I could go back now I would have said screw football (though I loved playing) and just stuck with powerlifting. No telling what I'd be lifting without these nagging injuries.

----------


## RJstrong

> I know I'm not the strongest lifter here, but here are my numbers. 
> Bodywt: 219
> Bench (Single Ply Poly Shirt) 505
> Squat: (Basic Squat Suit) 705
> Deadlift: (Singlet) 655
> 
> 100% drug free for 8 yrs. now. I use Creatine off and on, but that's about it. Not knocking anyone who chooses to use "Roids/Gear", but just not for me. I think my squats and deadlift could be better. I've just had a few injuries the last few years with my lower back that really screws-up my training a few times every year. Old football injuries from college. If I could go back now I would have said screw football (though I loved playing) and just stuck with powerlifting. No telling what I'd be lifting without these nagging injuries.


Nice #'s....  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## English Power Lifter

19 years old, 220lbs. lifts: bench=440lbs deadlift=484lbs squat=572. Never wore a shirt, belt, straps, etc.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

In my powerlifting years as a junior age 21 I've done.
benchpress 230kg 505lbs in competition (world record was 530lbs)
Benchpress in the gym 530lbs no pause.
Height 5.9.5-5'10 @ 275lbs
This was 10 yesrs ago. Now at age 31 and bodybuilding I can still do about 200kg 440lbs for a single at 255lbs.
I think my most impresive lift was 335lbs X 2 in shoulderpress at age 21.
Now my goals are different just want to get ripped.

----------


## WARLORD

Bench 650 (double denim open back)
squat 800 (single ply Titan poly)
dead 600 RAW 

I'm 33 y/o 308 and trying to get down to the 275 class and drug free. This is nothing, one of my training partners just benched 475 Raw @204 lbs and this guy is only 20 years old and drug free. Now that is just sick. I know Travis Mash personally and his best Raw bench is around 535-540 @ 220 and he is benching a little over 700 with his metal shirt. Michael Belk has benched 585 RAW in competiton with a pause, in the 275 class. Chris Cooke Has benched 804 with a double denim. So compared to these guys That I have trained with , my numbers suck. LOL

----------


## Doc.Sust

the strongest memeber is hans moleman,he is a power house! seriously, who knows?

----------


## |3ossman

180lbs. 21yrs

bench - havent touched yet, but 455x4 2board, 495x1 3 board (single py rage x)
deadlift - 545 w/ a belt and stretched out inzer briefs
squat - 545 below parallel w/briefs, inzer zsuit straps down, wraps

competing in first meet in june

----------


## WildCh1ld

I AM, I COULD LIFT THE BACK OF A AVALANCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :LOL:  ....LOL......JK

----------


## alphaman

> I AM, I COULD LIFT THE BACK OF A AVALANCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>  ....LOL......JK


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha haha

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## TallB4Small

Im 20 yrs old, bench 425lbs and squat 580lbs.... would like to get into powerlifting, becuase i dont think i have a career in body building at 6'4 haha.... Is being tall also a disadvantage in powerlifting?

----------


## Giant Midget

I'm 38 yrs old and have been competing off and on since 2001. My best lifts are competition legal....squat 615x3, BP 425, DL 550 at 165-170 bw. In comps my best at 165 in a single meet is 600-385-545=1530, I'm taking some time off from comps for family reasons right now, but I could put another 100 on that at 165!

----------


## powerlifter

> Im 20 yrs old, bench 425lbs and squat 580lbs.... would like to get into powerlifting, becuase i dont think i have a career in body building at 6'4 haha.... Is being tall also a disadvantage in powerlifting?


Yes it is but it depends on how you are built

----------


## CrazyKC

Bench Press 315, Deadlift 525, Straight Bar Curl 165

----------


## Big M

I bench 320 

160lbs 181cm (5"7) 20yo

----------


## Doc.Sust

NOBODY CARES WILL THIS F"N THREAD DIE ALREADY!!!IT IS SENSELESS< who is the strongest, who knows or cares!! use the forum for question or to post knew info on training etc. not to inflate your own ego.

----------


## J.S.N.

i think redmeat is prolly the strongest overall here.

----------


## IronFreakX

> NOBODY CARES WILL THIS F"N THREAD DIE ALREADY!!!IT IS SENSELESS< who is the strongest, who knows or cares!! use the forum for question or to post knew info on training etc. not to inflate your own ego.


STFU...just because ur not enjoying it doesnt mean other people shouldnt 
wut an idiot

----------


## MBaraso

> STFU...just because ur not enjoying it doesnt mean other people shouldnt 
> wut an idiot


The reason he's saying that is because most strong guys don't like to brag. They're more interested in training methods etc then telling the world how much they can lift. It's a personal preference...
Doc go ahead and post your #'s lol

----------


## chest6

Man...I feel so weak looking at these numbers I'm 6' 2" 245 and bench-365 squat-505 deadlift-435

----------


## bubbaboy

MBARASO is right. most strong guys dont like to brag.who knows someone might have held 2 world records in the bench at the same time in 2 different weight classes.I'm sure there are guys like this on this board who dont like to brag.

----------


## power65

Honestly....who really cares who the strongest is...because there's no way of actually figuring that out unless you know everyone's build, wt., height, etc. Then there comes the question is someone that's clean stronger because they don't use "Juice", or is someone stronger because they don't use training gear? How about we focus our efforts on discussing points that deal w/ helping us training. And like several of the previous post have stated, most strong guys are pretty modest. If you're truely strong you don't have to go around telling everyone how freaking strong you are. People will know it when you're putting up sick numbers and bending all the bars in the gym.  :Aajack:   :Aajack:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Honestly....who really cares who the strongest is...because there's no way of actually figuring that out unless you know everyone's build, wt., height, etc. Then there comes the question is someone that's clean stronger because they don't use "Juice", or is someone stronger because they don't use training gear? How about we focus our efforts on discussing points that deal w/ helping us training. And like several of the previous post have stated, most strong guys are pretty modest. If you're truely strong you don't have to go around telling everyone how freaking strong you are. People will know it when you're putting up sick numbers and bending all the bars in the gym.


thank god sombody gets it! agreed!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> The reason he's saying that is because most strong guys don't like to brag. They're more interested in training methods etc then telling the world how much they can lift. It's a personal preference...
> Doc go ahead and post your #'s lol


i really should but i don't like to,

----------


## Doc.Sust

> STFU...just because ur not enjoying it doesnt mean other people shouldnt 
> wut an idiot


and as for you fvck face, watch your mouth!who the hell are you to curse at me? trust me my numbers are better than good, i choose not to use this forum for horse shite like this to boost my ego. i truly doubt you are even in the ball park for the weight i throw around!!!!punk!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> MBARASO is right. most strong guys dont like to brag.who knows someone might have held 2 world records in the bench at the same time in 2 different weight classes.I'm sure there are guys like this on this board who dont like to brag.


yes there are guy like this on this very board IE myself! but i chose not to brag about it, my records are for me, not for the rest of the world to think i am strong!

----------


## power65

Great thing about powerlifters.....we can always get our Test flowing when we need to. Nothing like a little healthy arguing to get the juices flowing. That's why I love my fellow lifters. Ha Ha.  :Evil2:

----------


## DoubleL

I'm 6 foot 205.....bench max 350.....hang clean 355.....i play college football so I guess i don't really train for maxes but i thought i'd throw them out there.

----------


## fashionp0p0

My G/F's father benches 545 pounds.. and does 1 legged 1000 pound squats.. he is between 48-53

----------


## Power76

> My G/F's father benches 545 pounds.. and does 1 legged 1000 pound squats.. he is between 48-53


So I guess that means he does 2000 pound two leg squats?  :Bs:

----------


## captain chet

wow, im a whopping 6'0" 180lbs and i rip a nice 195 bench, havent maxed out on squats or deads but i got 325 for 3 squats, and 335 for 2 deadlifting. apparently my chest is my weak spot

----------


## chest6

my grandfather benches 1000 and does 4000 with 1 leg deadlift

----------


## BiggerNstronger

Wow. Every board has this thread. They are all the same.

----------


## powerliftmike

me. :-P

----------


## bigbench2

640 benchpress in the 242 class.APF meet.Currently tied for 15th in PLUSA

----------


## bigbench2

Warlord,when did Mash hit 700 in a meet? I havnt seen anything in the magazines.

----------


## Power76

He hit 705 at the WPO Finals in March.

----------


## Doc.Sust

hope this thread chokes and dies, useless piece of crap

----------


## WildCh1ld



----------


## Doc.Sust

> 


amen to that!!! i pee on this thread!!!!  :0piss:   :0piss:   :0piss:

----------


## powerliftmike

rychlak benched 1005, I got up 1007.5 in my last training session for a double. ha, i wish  :0piss:

----------


## lilyve

Hi guys,

We have gathered together some of the best cheat and
exploit writers and top guide creators in the market to
launch the fastest growing cheat and exploit site in the
world.
and also, all the infomation are free.
Pls join us: http://www.playerturbo.com/forum/default.asp

----------


## RJstrong

> Hi guys,
> 
> We have gathered together some of the best cheat and
> exploit writers and top guide creators in the market to
> launch the fastest growing cheat and exploit site in the
> world.
> and also, all the infomation are free.
> Pls join us: http://www.playerturbo.com/forum/default.asp


WTF?

----------


## powerliftmike

lmao. WTF is right  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Velkar182

I did 1008 for a double on the bench with a triple ply, 1010 deadlift w/o straps double overhanded and 1600 half squat for 8... and then I woke up. Am I the only one who hates these threads? We should talk about no bullshit training so that we can walk the walk at a competition. **** talking all together.

----------


## chest6

dieee thread

----------


## redmeat

My friend Mike squatted 1200 lbs in a meet.  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> My friend Mike squatted 1200 lbs in a meet.


is your friend mike miller? wellif it is, i hear the squat was no where evennear paralell. no disrespect to mike but i heardthe squat was not deep.

----------


## simm

My cousin is 30yrs old. 6 ft and 330 lbs.... Weight trains yet doesn't compete in powerlifting...Benches 575 for 2 reps.....Shit squatter tho...lol

----------


## RJstrong

who is the strongest member in this forum........



































YOU ARE!!!

----------


## redmeat

> is your friend mike miller? wellif it is, i hear the squat was no where evennear paralell. no disrespect to mike but i heardthe squat was not deep.


i forgot why i stopped coming to this board. thanks for reminding me lol.

----------


## bukipower

when I was 17 at my weight of 215 this is what I did

Bench-365
Squat-460
Push Press-405
Deadlift-485
Cleans- 275

----------


## Doc.Sust

> i forgot why i stopped coming to this board. thanks for reminding me lol.


what the hell does that mean?

----------


## Velkar182

On a serious note, I am probably competiting at PA states in March 06. I am going for 715 squat 600 bench 625 deadlift for 1940 total in my chase for 2050 by next years junior nationals. My dealdit is going to be dependent on whether I can get my grip where it needs to be. My training has been hurt because I ripped my hands open twice in the past months. This is killing me because guys at nationals are pulling 7's! My bench will depend on my shirt. I can pause with 500 on my chest right now and the Inzer blast I have helps with about 30-40 pounds. I have done 601 touch and go. I have been looking at the single ply RAge X and some other shirts. I was thinking about opening raw just to make sure I have no shirt related problems.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> On a serious note, I am probably competiting at PA states in March 06. I am going for 715 squat 600 bench 625 deadlift for 1940 total in my chase for 2050 by next years junior nationals. My dealdit is going to be dependent on whether I can get my grip where it needs to be. My training has been hurt because I ripped my hands open twice in the past months. This is killing me because guys at nationals are pulling 7's! My bench will depend on my shirt. I can pause with 500 on my chest right now and the Inzer blast I have helps with about 30-40 pounds. I have done 601 touch and go. I have been looking at the single ply RAge X and some other shirts. I was thinking about opening raw just to make sure I have no shirt related problems.


how about an f6 instead of the rage x,?

----------


## Cleaner13

dont mean to bring the thread up but just thought Id add my stats


21 years old
5'10
182lbs

Bench 280
Dead lift 450
Squat 550
Straight bar curl 160

----------


## Doc.Sust

good numbers but dude seriously, let this f'n thread die!!

----------


## rhino1

189 lbs 5'8" 
Squat 585
Bench 374
Deadlift 550
Tot 1509
100% Clean

----------


## rhino1

> how about an f6 instead of the rage x,?



never tried the rage x, I hear is is more forgiving than the f6- personally i like my f6

----------


## CleanforChrist

IM 19 
squat-800
bench-weak cuz i tore my rotator cuff in foot ball-350
dead lift-695

----------


## CleanforChrist

and i weigh 240

----------


## Doc.Sust

ia m SO sick of this f'n thread coming back to life by newbies every other wk, it is useless, it serves no purpose and is iritating. i am puting this to rest enough is enough.

----------

